# Moving to Minot



## 1highcountry1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey All,
I will be moving to Minot in July and am very curious about the hunting opportunities in the area. I grew up in SW Colorado and have been hunting big game since I could walk and would hate to stop now. I have done as much research as I can via the internet, but would like to hear from some experts. From what I can tell, public land is a little scarce. How is the upper Souris Wildlife Refuge for archery deer? Are there any other opportunities near Minot? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks for your time!


----------

